# Question about sonar side imaging



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Any one using down or side imaging fish finders in the inshore waters? Does it help you finding fish better than the usual color fish finder?
Thanks
OB


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

having the lowrance structure side sonar installed this weekend. going to use inshore and offshore will let you know


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't find it very helpful. I have 798. Just got a software update - maybe that will help. Larger screen would probably be better.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

love my 797 inshore and offshore


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I have LSS-1 on an HDS-8 and use it all the time in 30' or less. I'm told it will work deeper but haven't had time to play with manual settings too much mostly because the regular sonar is so good. I found a sunken boat a couple of months ago that measured 18' long if that tells you have good the unit is.... it's awesome when catching bait by literally showing the fish (even size). Last week, we kept getting tiny pin fish and each time the larger pin fish showed on the SS, we loaded up from under the transom.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the lowrance 10 HD. I'm replacing my older 10. Also adding the 3G broadband radar. Everything going in Sunday I hope


----------

